# Indian Classical Music recommendations



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry not sure if this should be in non classical music or this one but I am very interested in learning more about Indian classical music. I have like many people I suppose started with Ravi Shankar and Ali Akbar Khan who are both great but I was interested to know if anyone can recommend some good cds of Indian classical music. Any instruments from Santoor to Sarangi interests me so feel free to list anything you feel would be a good listen!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I found some nice recordings of Indian classical music in Asian Classical Musics: Current Listening thread.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

tortkis said:


> I found some nice recordings of Indian classical music in Asian Classical Musics: Current Listening thread.


thanks for this!


----------

